# Oxygen snowboard boots & bindings, men's size 7



## ckofer (Oct 27, 2008)

​ 
Lightly used by my daughter and then her feet got bigger! Size states: MP 25.0/US 7.0/EUR 39.0/UK 6.0. Comes with everything you see. You will need screws as I have no idea where I put them. $39 and I suppose I could ship them for about $10.


----------



## Calyxa (Apr 22, 2011)

By any chance, are these boots still available?

 I'm a 3rd year rider, a Sugarloafer these days.... I've been riding just about every weekend since I began snowboarding which was 3 Decembers ago.  My husband and I both ride the Device Interface step in binding system, which is the same as CP3 Device Interface system, 5150 step in system and Oxygen step in system. 

Anyway, my 5150 boots are failing and i need a replacement. If the bindings are also available that would be ideal. 
(Fingers crossed)


----------

